# SB Touch



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Just picked up a SB Touch and was wondering if anybody uses an outboard D/A with theirs and what is it?

Thanx


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

beek said:


> Just picked up a SB Touch and was wondering if anybody uses an outboard D/A with theirs and what is it?
> 
> Thanx


I use a Rega DAC (filter 4) with my SB Touch and it sounds really good with my Musical Fidelity preamplifier.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

maikeldepotter said:


> I use a Rega DAC (filter 4) with my SB Touch and it sounds really good with my Musical Fidelity preamplifier.



What kind of difference did you notice after adding the Rega DAC? I wasn't sure if the SB had analog outputs, but since you are indeed running an external dac, then I must have assumed wrong.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

Jetjones said:


> What kind of difference did you notice after adding the Rega DAC? I wasn't sure if the SB had analog outputs, but since you are indeed running an external dac, then I must have assumed wrong.


It has analog outputs, as well as both optical and coaxial digital outputs. There's a comprehensive review of the SB Touch by Kal Rubinson with measurements by John Atkinson here. Manuals and other information from Logitech can be found here.


----------

